# Smackdown 10/5/12 Spoilers + WWE SMS/Superstars Results



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

The following matches were taped tonight at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma for this week's WWE Superstars:


*WWE Saturday Morning Slam:*

1. Brodus Clay beat Epcio. A squash win for Clay.

2. U.S. Champion Antonio Cesaro defeated Derrick Bateman. An okay match, which Cesaro won with The Neutralizer.



*WWE Superstars*:

* Tensai defeated Yoshi Tatsu

* Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow beat The Usos



*WWE Main Event:*

Michael Cole and The Miz were on commentary. They introduced the show and spoke about the lineup.

C.M. Punk and Paul Heyman were interviewed by Matt Striker in the backstage area.

Sheamus did a backstage interview. 

1. C.M. punk defeated Sheamus in a champion vs. champion match. Good back and forth match. Sheamus missed the Brogue Kick and hit his head on the turnbuckle. Punk got the pin. After the match, Sheamus cut a promo in which he said he was going to face Punk again and would hit the Brogue Kick on him.

2. Santino Marella and Zack Ryder defeated Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel in a first-round tag team tournament match. A decent match that saw Kid and Gabriel work over Santino the majority of the time.

The main event for next week's show was announced as Randy Orton vs. Big Show.



*WWE Smackdown:*

*Big Show came out and talked about knocking out Sheamus and then a video package aired. Sheamus came out and said may the best man win, then offered his hand. Show declined a handshake and left the ring. Video footage of Show losing his World Title was shown. Show came to the the ring to shake hands, but Sheamus left instead.

1. *The Prime Time Players defeated Kofi Kingston and R-Truth* in a first-round tag tournament match. A decent match. R-Truth was beatdown throughout the match.


2. *Ryback beat Primo.* Typical Ryback match. He won with his finisher. 

C.M. Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler was set up for later in the show.


3. *Wade Barrett beat a local wrestler.*


4. *The Miz defeated Sheamus by DQ.* Big Show came out and delivered a knockout punch to Miz for the DQ.

David Otunga came out and talked about how they beat down Randy Orton last week. Alberto Del Rio came out and mocked Orton. Booker T booked them in the following tag match.

5. *Kane and Daniel Bryan defeated Alberto Del Rio and David Otunga.* Del Rio abandoned Otunga. Team Hell No won with a chokeslam by Kane followed by a top rope head butt from Bryan.

6. *Tesai defeated Big Show by DQ.* Sheamus hit the Brogue Kick on Tensai for the DQ.

7. *WWE Champion C.M. Punk defeated Dolph Ziggler.*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*



> WWE Main Event(Airing Wednesday)
> 
> * Michael Cole & The Miz came out to do commentary.
> 
> * CM Punk defeated Sheamus.


The fall of Sheamus...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*



> CM Punk defeated Sheamus.


YES YES YES YES YES!

Guess that means I'm watching this show haha. Big Show interfered I presume.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

CM punk said the WHC is second place and then proved it. :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

Sheamus lost a singles match?

Need to see to believe.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*



Warrior said:


> Sheamus lost a singles match?
> 
> Need to see to believe.


I know long ago I said Sheamus would look on level with other SUPER credible peeps like John Cena Punk, and Orton. And this just proved it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

Heyman distraction? DQ? Countout?

No way Punk pinned Shamoo clean.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*



Pasab said:


> The fall of Sheamus...


Where did you get those spoilers from? I don't see that on any site.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

I'd be fucking shocked if Sheamus lost clean


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*



SteenIsGod said:


> Where did you get those spoilers from? I don't see that on any site.


myimagination.com

No, kidding, this comes from a site you cannot reference on here, it begins by w and ends by z.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

Yeah, for some reason that site can't be linked, I saw it on there as well and was going to post, but you posted it first.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

* Santino Marella and Zack Ryder defeated Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd to advance in the Tag Team Tournament. 

* The main event for next week’s show was announced as Randy Orton vs. Big Show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is Orton just working a light agenda or being written off tv?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Pasab said:


> * Santino Marella and Zack Ryder defeated Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd to advance in the Tag Team Tournament.
> 
> * The main event for next week’s show was announced as Randy Orton vs. Big Show.


I expected Team CoBro to win. I don't like it though. Gabriel and Kidd mesh much better and are more entertaining as a team. Oh well, it's not like Ryder and Marella will win against Sandow and Rhodes anyway.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CM Punk def. Sheamus? I'm definitely going to find that on YouTube when it's aired. Sheamus's streak of doom is over!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> I expected Team CoBro to win. I don't like it though. Gabriel and Kidd mesh much better and are more entertaining as a team. Oh well, it's not like Ryder and Marella will win against Sandow and Rhodes anyway.


Could you imagine SWERVE and the breakup angle between Cody and Sandow begins at that match and Sandow feuds with Rhodes? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk over Sheamus? Shocking. It had better have been clean.

.....there's no way in hell, it just better have been. Guess I'm actually watching Main Event. This is the last time you'll see Sheamus lose a (real, non MITB) match for a long time, so you better savour it.

WWE Champion #1, World Heavyweight Champion #2. Just as it should be. Even Triple H's fuck buddy can't stop the BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

A bit more on the Punk V Sheamus match:

. C.M. punk defeated Sheamus in a champion vs. champion match. Good back and forth match. Sheamus missed the Brogue Kick and hit his head on the turnbuckle. Punk got the pin. After the match, Sheamus cut a promo in which he said he was going to face Punk again and would hit the Brogue Kick on him.

also, apparently the Miz was on commentary with Michael Cole.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope to see Wade Barrett actually get mic time tonight, as fun as his matches have been they need to start utilizing his strongest attribute.

Sandow and Rhodes on Superstars facing those Samoan jobbers again? fpalm They better be on the show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sandsaro said:


> A bit more on the Punk V Sheamus match:
> 
> . C.M. punk defeated Sheamus in a champion vs. champion match. Good back and forth match. Sheamus missed the Brogue Kick and hit his head on the turnbuckle. Punk got the pin. After the match, Sheamus cut a promo in which he said he was going to face Punk again and would hit the Brogue Kick on him.
> 
> also, apparently the Miz was on commentary with Michael Cole.


:agree: would love to see this match when it's aired/on youtube and the rematch when it's on a bigger stage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Hope to see Wade Barrett actually get mic time tonight, as fun as his matches have been they need to start utilizing his strongest attribute.
> 
> Sandow and Rhodes on Superstars facing those Samoan jobbers again? fpalm They better be on the show.


Agreed on both counts. I'm not sure if they'll happen, though, especially Barrett getting mic time. He got a short promo on Raw, until they find an angle for him he'll probably just keep getting pointless squash matches.

I would expect somebody who wrestled the world champion on Raw to be on Smackdown, but this IS WWE.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Show probably interfered


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sheamus lost......CLEAN?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Big Show probably interfered


Nope it was clean as it comes.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't understand why Ryder and Santino are in this tournament and let alone beat Gabriel and Kidd. Hunico and Camacho should have been in that spot.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed on both counts. I'm not sure if they'll happen, though, especially Barrett getting mic time. He got a short promo on Raw, until they find an angle for him he'll probably just keep getting pointless squash matches.


It just irritates me how lazy they are with him. If I were booking I'd have him interrupt Sheamus in the opening segment of the show to make the main event for later in the show. In the match Big Show can distract him and give Barrett a dirty win and BOOM, you're killing two birds with one stone 1) Barrett gets his first meaningful win since returning and is established as a threat and 2) You get some real heat behind the Sheamus/Big Show feud. Obviously that won't happen though, Barrett will remain mute once again and squash Zack Ryder or another loser and Sheamus will probably kick Dolph Ziggler's teeth down his throat for 8 millionth time, which accomplishes absolutely nothing.



> I would expect somebody who wrestled the world champion on Raw to be on Smackdown, but this IS WWE.


You'd think so wouldn't ya, but I'm just thinking, is there really anything for them to do until the next round of the tag tournament? They clearly won't be wrestling as they wrestled on Superstars and those matches usually go at least 10 minutes. I assume they'll do a generic "We are the next tag team champions" promo and it'll be great, cause it's Sandow and he makes everything look great, even Cody has seemed better since being around Sandow.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1002/556836/antonio-cesaro/

The USA Guy debuts against Cesaro on SMS


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Why do Ryder & Santino have to go over of all people considering Kidd & Gabriel are the better tag team


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

We haven't seen full spoilers yet so Sandow can still appear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It just irritates me how lazy they are with him. If I were booking I'd have him interrupt Sheamus in the opening segment of the show to make the main event for later in the show, in the match Big Show can distract him and give Barrett a dirty win and BOOM, you're killing two birds with one stone 1) Barrett gets his first meaningful win since returning and is established as a threat and 2) You get some real heat behind the Sheamus/Big Show feud. Obviously that won't happen though, Barrett will remain mute once again and squash Zack Ryder or another loser and Sheamus will probably kick Dolph Ziggler's teeth down his throat for 8 millionth time, which accomplishes absolutely nothing.


But you're not a xenophobe, Vince is. Barrett would have accomplished as much as Sheamus by now if he were Irish himself or any other race, except maybe Japanese. He just won't book an Englishman well, regardless of their qualifications. I'm just as irritated, if not more, to be honest.



> You'd think so wouldn't ya, but I'm just thinking, is there really anything for them to do until the next round of the tag tournament? They clearly won't be wrestling as they wrestled on Superstars and those matches usually go at least 10 minutes. I assume they'll do a generic "We are the next tag team champions" promo and it'll be great, cause it's Sandow and he makes everything look great, even Cody has seemed better since being around Sandow.


Well, that will probably be the extent of it. I think they probably could wrestle again though, realistically, do you think it took them 10 minutes to beat the Usos? I saw the Ascension beat them in 3 minutes on NXT, and those guys aren't even on the main roster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1002/556836/antonio-cesaro/
> 
> The USA Guy debuts against Cesaro on SMS


Would love to see this on SD.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett doesn't belong in the main event no longer. You guys need to accept that. He's not over like the Big Show is... 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But you're not a xenophobe, Vince is. Barrett would have accomplished as much as Sheamus by now if he were Irish himself or any other race, except maybe Japanese. He just won't book an Englishman well, regardless of their qualifications. I'm just as irritated, if not more, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that will probably be the extent of it. I think they probably could wrestle again though, realistically, *do you think it took them 10 minutes to beat the Usos? *I saw the Ascension beat them in 3 minutes on NXT, and those guys aren't even on the main roster.


I wouldn't be surprised on Superstars, I read it took Cody 10 minutes to beat Alex Riley on Superstars, and he's just as low on the totem pole as The Uso's. If I recall correctly, Sandow needed about 10 minutes to beat Justin Gabriel on Superstars also, granted, he isn't as big of a jobber as The Uso's, but he's still nobody that Sandow dispatched in 2 minutes on Smackdown. They seem to stretch everything out on that show.



Heavenly Invader said:


> Barrett doesn't belong in the main event no longer. You guys need to accept that. He's not over like the Big Show is... 8*D


He hasn't been given a 16 year main event push like Big Show has....



> Ryback squashed Primo.


:lmao

I guess they've had to move him back on to the lightweights. I hope he didn't strain his arms picking Primo up.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> 1. C.M. punk defeated Sheamus in a champion vs. champion match. Good back and forth match. Sheamus missed the Brogue Kick and hit his head on the turnbuckle. Punk got the pin. After the match, Sheamus cut a promo in which he said he was going to face Punk again and would hit the Brogue Kick on him.


unkunkunkunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, either way it's a tag team match, so you can take that 10 minutes and basically cut it in half, they were probably in there for 5 each at best. Plenty of guys have wrestled double duty as well, I'm sure both of them can do it, especially in a scenario like this.

Whether they wrestle on not remains to be seen though. Hopefully Sandow picks up a win.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Is Fox heel again?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wade fought a local guy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao
> 
> I guess they've had to move him back on to the lightweights. I hope he didn't strain his arms picking Primo up.


:lmao 

Where'd you find that? That's hilarious. He won't be facing a big guy any time soon. What a piss poor Goldberg imitation, next time Vince picks someone, he better make sure their muscles aren't all show.



> Wade fought a local guy?


Really? I hope not. Where is this info coming from?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where'd you find that? That's hilarious. He won't be facing a big guy any time soon. What a piss poor Goldberg imitation, next time Vince picks someone, he better make sure their muscles aren't all show.
> 
> ...


Spoiler in front page


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where'd you find that? That's hilarious. He won't be facing a big guy any time soon. What a piss poor Goldberg imitation, next time Vince picks someone, he better make sure their muscles aren't all show.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it's true.



> * Big Show opens SmackDown and talks about Hell In a Cell. Sheamus comes out and they have words. Sheamus offers his hand for a shake but Show walks out of the ring. Sheamus plays footage of Show losing his World Title in 45 seconds. Show comes back to the ring but Sheamus walks out on him this time.
> 
> * Darren Young and Titus O'Neil defeated R-Truth and Kofi Kingston in a tag team tournament match.
> 
> ...


So much for me hoping Barrett would get to do something decent tonight...

Lol @ Miz beating Sheamus, what a jobber :jay2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aw man. Sheamus on a losing streak. :lol

Wonder what Miz did to piss off Big Show. Also :lol at Sheamus not being in the main event.

And Ziggler Versus Punk? Interesting.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus's post-match promo seems to hint at him facing Punk at WM29. This isn't the first time they've hinted at it either. I'm starting to think that it's going to happen and that Punk will indeed get his head kicked off when it does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just goes to show what I've been saying all along. He should just quit at this point, really. He's a smart guy, I'm sure he can see the writing on the wall by now.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What a riveting opening segment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CM Punk vs. Dolph Ziggler is enough for me to tune in this week.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Let me get this straight, Punk not only beat Sheamus, but he beat him clean with no interference and instead completely outsmarted him.

Yes we finally have a credible top heel .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear to god, if Ziggler goes over Punk.....

No, that can't possibly happen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I swear to god, if Ziggler goes over Punk.....
> 
> No, that can't possibly happen.


It won't, but hopefully it's given enough time to be a damn good match.

And lol at Sheamus going from winning 25+ matches on TV to losing two in one night now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Did Sheamus piss someone off today or something? :lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Just goes to show what I've been saying all along. He should just quit at this point, really. *He's a smart guy*, I'm sure he can see the writing on the wall by now.


That's the thing, he's a smart guy. He'll realize it's much more financially beneficial to be a secure midcarder in WWE than a main eventer in TNA. As nonsensical and downright wasteful as his booking is, I can't see him going anywhere.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> It won't, but hopefully it's given enough time to be a damn good match.
> 
> And lol at Sheamus going from winning 25+ matches on TV to losing two in one night now.


To be perfectly honest, I would rather see Punk squash him and make him look bad. 

Sheamus losing because Big Show punched Miz isn't what I'd consider a true "loss".


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

These lazy cunts that call themselves Smackdown writers are basically getting a free paycheck. Barrett faces a local guy? Really?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> These lazy cunts that call themselves Smackdown writers are basically getting a free paycheck. Barrett faces a local guy? Really?


:lmao but hey atleast the main event stuff Big show/Sheamus seems to have a solid build-up.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> These lazy cunts that call themselves Smackdown writers are basically getting a free paycheck. Barrett faces a local guy? Really?


The writers don't make the matches.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Barrett should be feuding with Sheamus, instead of that fat cunt Big Show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Enough already with Del Rio vs Top Babyface. Cena, Punk, Sheamus & now Orton. Vince is obsessed with this guy


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Hope to see Wade Barrett actually get mic time tonight, as fun as his matches have been they need to start utilizing his strongest attribute.
> 
> Sandow and Rhodes on Superstars facing those Samoan jobbers again? fpalm They better be on the show.


I looked at the SmackDown spoilers. Neither Cody nor Damien are on SmackDown this week.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus losing?, that's what he deserves for all eternity, I'm gonna watch all this SD and ME marking like a 90's kid.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Miz and Tensai get to be made like total bitches by Show and Sheamus? :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't Main Event just like Superstars? Doesn't matter to me if Sheamus loses clean there unless its Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, Punk wins. If they had put Ziggler over him, it would've been embarassing beyond belief.

No Sandow on the show is BS. Thought I read Triple H was high on him, should've known better.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm Tensai appearance, and him going over Big Show. It must mean Ryback was in the wrong last night.

Also PTP going over team lil Jimmy. Hopefully Kofi can leave the team and go onto better things.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk had to regain his heat back from losing to the greatest tag team of all time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WOW! Punk beat Sheamus? I was just hoping for a DQ/Count out loss for Punk as I figured there was no way for Punk to beat him. But he not only won the match (Sheamus' first pinfall loss in a singles matches in nearly a year) but it was apparently clean!? It's too good to be true... and it probably means Punk's losing the title to Cena. But meh, I've been expecting him to lose the title at HIAC since SS (well, I figured he'd lose the title either at NOC or HIAC, but if he survives that I believe he'll remain champ until RR). I'm just happy someone finally got a win over Sheamus... even happier it's clean, or so it seems, but either way I'm happy with that result.

Granted, I still believe the match should've been saved for a PPV.

No wonder Sheamus beat Sandow on Raw. He would've lost 3 matches in a row otherwise. 

And Punk/Ziggler? Interesting... it's heel vs. heel which could add an interesting dynamic, especially since both have managers.

Edit: Punk beats Ziggler? Loses a tag, wins a couple of single matches... I'll take it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is Orton gone for the next few months then? It's too bad he's gonna bury ADR when he returns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is Orton gone for the next few months then? It's too bad he's gonna bury ADR when he returns.


After the amount of title matches he's lost to Sheamus, it's not going to mean anything.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

More squash matches, this time with Barrett defeating a local wrestler? fpalm

And they wonder why no one watches Smackdown...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> After the amount of title matches he's lost to Sheamus, it's not going to mean anything.


True. Given what everybody says about his booking and him being so over pushed etc, it's worth noting that he hasn't won a PPV match in a year. Obviously he was injured for a fair chunk of that, still a surprising statistic though.



Heavenly Invader said:


> Punk had to regain his heat back from losing to the greatest tag team of all time.


Edge is retired and Christian's injured dude. When did they face Punk? Have I missed something epic?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL @ people laughing at Sheamus losing to CM Punk (THE WWE CHAMPION) for some reason like he lost to some jobber like Ryder or Drew McIntyre. Some of you guys are pretty sad.....you better enjoy this defeat for Sheamus cause something like this is rare.



Huganomics said:


> Did Sheamus piss someone off today or something? :lol


He pissed the entire world off with that dreadful debate he did on Monday Night RAW. 



Vyed said:


> The following matches were taped tonight at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma for this week's WWE Superstars:
> 
> *Wade Barrett beat a local wrestler.*


:lmao Pathetic. I give up, that's it. I don't have anymore patients with Barrett any longer. Vince and whoever in the back truly don't have any plans for him at all. The build up was just a waste and this is a clear example how the writers don't have no clue what they are doing. 



Vyed said:


> 7. *WWE Champion C.M. Punk defeated Dolph Ziggler.*
> 
> [/SIZE]


Hmm...I wonder who wrestled as "The Face" style in this match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Firallon said:


> More squash matches, this time with Barrett defeating a local wrestler? fpalm
> 
> And they wonder why no one watches Smackdown...


Squash matches don't take up much time, rather try and have Barrett built up at this point. It also sounds like a few lengthy matches this week so worth a watch.

Hopefully, Barrett can be entertaining during this match as his last couple have been like watching a shit boxing match. I say this as a guy born in the same place, he's just boring the shit out of me at the moment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What the FUCK? I just noticed that Santino, Ryder, Gabriel, and Kidd main evented over Sheamus and Punk.....at WWE "Main event".


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Team Hell No/Friendship are whooping ass this Friday, so I'll give this SD a watch.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

If John Cena would have beat both the US champion and World Heavyweight champion cleanly at the same taping people would be losing their shit right now.

edit: strike the US champion thing .. I meant Money in the Bank winner.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

HHHbkDX said:


> What the FUCK? I just noticed that Santino, Ryder, Gabriel, and Kidd main evented over Sheamus and Punk.....at WWE "Main event".


They'll edit it so its last. It was likely first since the crowd would be more active.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I can imagine the crowd must be drained after "Main Event".


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Sephiroth said:


> They'll edit it so its last. It was likely first since the crowd would be more active.


You're probably right but for a second there I was thinking they are going have the match featuring bigger stars early in the card like they used to do on the old Main Event and SNME shows. I will be watching ME and SD this week (1st time in weeks) for the Punk matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Must be awkward for the crowd to see Sheamus come back out and act like he never faced Punk and lost? And look the slightest bit worn out from the match to have a match with Miz. But they got a MANIA level match so it's all good.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Punk beating Ziggler? Fuck off, there's plenty of faces you could've fed to Punk. 

Nobody looks like a bigger bitch than a heel who lost to another heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ryan93 said:


> Punk beating Ziggler? Fuck off, there's plenty of faces you could've fed to Punk.
> 
> Nobody looks like a bigger bitch than a heel who lost to another heel.


Then they definitely picked the right guy, Ziggler is the wrestling equivalent of dirt at the bottom of a garbage can.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't imagine how the crowd sits through all that programming (Superstars, Main Event, SMS, & Smackdown). It will be long Tuesdays for crowds attending these events(they sound even longer than Superstars & Raw Monday).


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Man, what the hell is WWE Main Event???

How did I missed that?? Since when is it playing? wtf


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> Man, what the hell is WWE Main Event???
> 
> How did I missed that?? Since when is it playing? wtf


it was taped today and will air tomorrow on ION Channel at 8 ET


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, ME is really good.

It's nice to hear Sheamus lost clean.
Made my day.

So right now, Dominant heel>Dominant Face


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Big what the fuck at how they're using Barrett

and did Punk beat Ziggler clean?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Wow, ME is really good.
> 
> It's nice to hear Sheamus lost clean.
> Made my day.
> ...


More like Main Eventer > Upper Midcarder.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why the fuck did Ziggler have to lose to Punk? Pick someone else for god's sake.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Vyed said:


> *WWE Main Event:*
> 
> 
> 1. C.M. punk defeated Sheamus in a champion vs. champion match.
> ...


You gotta be kidding me, Sheamus lost twice?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Curious to see how Kofi takes the loss to PTP. He seemed a little "over" lil Jimmy during Raw Backstage fallout this week, I would not mind a split between him and Truth one bit...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also even though I dislike Punk and like Sheamus, I have no problem with WWE Champ beating the WHC clean in a random match. Isn't that how it supposed to be? Hopefully now peeps will stop saying Sheamus is protected (especially since he lost on SD as well, be it as DQ from Big Show after beating up The Miz).

anyways yeah they foreshadowing a real feud between Sheamus/Punk, especially with that promo from Sheamus after. Just a matter of when it will happen.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> - The feeling among some talents backstage at last night's WWE SmackDown tapings was that taping Superstars, Saturday Morning Slam, Main Event and SmackDown in one night is too much. The tapings felt long and drawn out.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_Movie_Work_JR-RAW.html#uZAOWs143m4215P6.99


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Time for Superstars to be made NXT style?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Gimmicky said:


> Time for Superstars to be made NXT style?


they should get rid of it. its pointless anyways, its just matches thrown together for Mid & Lower Carders and rematches of mid-carders.

Since ME will only feature 2 matches than they could just tape that and 1 SMS match and than Smackdown. The extra dark matches and half of superstars is just overkill. I mean 13 matches taped along with other backstage material all taped last night. Its no wonder some peeps backstage are worn out.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Vyed said:


> The following matches were taped tonight at the BOK Center in Tulsa, Oklahoma for this week's WWE Superstars:
> 
> 
> *WWE Saturday Morning Slam:*
> ...


Where do I start with this?

- I don't watch Saturday Morning Slam but I'll comment on the fact that Antonio Cesaro is on the show after displaying such an amazing feat on Raw on Monday. I guess WWE is going to stall until Christian returns so he can have a real feud.

- Tensai gets squashed by Ryback so WWE logic says Yoshi Tatsu makes him credible again. Speaking of WWE logic Sandow is also on Superstar despite the fact that he had the best match on Raw with Sheamus.

- CM Punk goes over Sheamus clean? This is a must watch especially if Punk did it via GTS.

- Santino Marella & Zack Ryder go over Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel. Quite frankly I don't understand the point of advancing Santino & Ryder. Kidd & Gabriel are a legit team that looks great together and would make the next match on the tournament more interesting.

- Now let's go on to Smackdown. Where exactly are they going with this Big Show vs. Sheamus build up? There was no need to make the Miz a victim in this. Quite frankly it should have been Tensai being knocked out by both Sheamus & Big Show since both men are trying to prove a point. Not to mention Tensai has nothing going for him and he isn't the Intercontinental Champion. This could have been done in one match instead of two.

- Squashes! Squashes! Squashes! Ryback was very featured on Raw on Monday. He didn't need to be on this show and let alone to squash Primo. It does nothing for him. The other squash is a even better joke. Wade Barrett beat a local wrestler. Are you kidding me? The Smackdown creative team continues to earn a free paycheck by booking 2 or 3 squashes per show. Show some creativity for once. How about having Barrett attacking people backstage or interrupting matches. The former Leader of Nexus facing a "local guy" is a fucking joke.

- Team Hell No! beats Otunga & Del Rio which is pretty pointless. Del Rio should have just been let out of this because we know Otunga never wins. Him walking out makes him look like a bitch although Sheamus already did a good job at doing that.

- CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler face off in a rare heel vs. heel main event. I know the match will be good but Dolph constantly taking loses isn't helping his case. WWE just doesn't know how to book a Money in the Bank winner properly these days.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No Divas, i'm sad. Sheamus lost clean to Punk? Go Punk!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Actually interested in watching Main Event. Only two matches is good too. Both should get good time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WWE thinking: Give guy the MITB briefcase, bury him each and every week after he wins it, finally put the belt on him once he's at his lowest point and then complain he's NOT OVER ENOUGH, take the belt off him and continue to bury him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus lost at Main Event and on Smackdown(granted by DQ but still)? 

How can Sheamus lose I don't understand


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Did Derrick Bateman work the "USA Guy" gimmick?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE had convinced me that Sheamus was actually some form of a deity.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Did Derrick Bateman work the "USA Guy" gimmick?


I doubt it. I can't see Vince allowing somebody named "The USA Guy" to job clean, and presumably quickly, to a European. We all know how ridiculously patriotic Vince is.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Heel said:


> WWE thinking: Give guy the MITB briefcase, bury him each and every week after he wins it, finally put the belt on him once he's at his lowest point and then complain he's NOT OVER ENOUGH, take the belt off him and continue to bury him.


Daniel Bryan was losing to guys like Hunico and pre-barrage Wade Barrett, not to the WWE Champion on the main event of SmackDown, and now he is one of the top three most over guys in the roster.

After that, if Ziggler doesn't get over, he doesn't have much of an excuse.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Will watch Main Event just to see Sheamus lose a match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

djmaza said:


> and now he is one of the top three most over guys in the roster.


Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Orton, Ryder.

Then *maybe* Bryan.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Bryan is more over than Sheamus and Ryder.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> Punk, Cena, Sheamus, Orton, Ryder.
> 
> Then *maybe* Bryan.


Zack Ryder over Daniel Bryan? That's some good pot you are smoking.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Sheamus losing twice.
You know what that means.

YOUR NEW WHC...THE BIG SHOW!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Punk, Cena, *Sheamus*, Orton, *Ryder*.
> 
> Then *maybe* Bryan.


lol fail. Bryan is way more over than those clowns. Hell, he is probably as over as Orton or even more so.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> lol fail. Bryan is way more over than those clowns. Hell, he is probably as over as Orton or even more so.


That's just cause he's a comedy act.

The crowds don't apreciate him for his mic skills and his ring-work.

They like him for his skits and the YES chants.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Heel said:


> WWE thinking: Give guy the MITB briefcase, bury him each and every week after he wins it, finally put the belt on him once he's at his lowest point and then complain he's NOT OVER ENOUGH, take the belt off him and continue to bury him.


Come on, he just lost to the WWE champion who beat clean Sheamus, it's not a shame (us :cheer ). And Dolph beat Kofi twice last week. Considering the shitty booking every MITB holder were given, he is rather privileged, feuding with Jericho, Orton, being often in main event matchs. Be patient, his time will come.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Keep your hair on everybody, Sheamus did not lose two matches in a row, as the DQ doesn't count as a loss. But holy shit, losing to Punk clean is a surprise, albeit a nice surprise. 

Alot of action for one taping though - FOUR shows? No wonder the matches get repetitive after a while if there is so much airtime to fill.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That's just cause he's a comedy act.
> 
> The crowds don't apreciate him for his mic skills and his ring-work.
> 
> They like him for his skits and the YES chants.


Oh really? Is that why he got one of the loudest receptions at wrestlemania and every ppv following it? Because of the yes chants and skits?  You're kidding yourself if you believe that to be true.

He's getting these reactions because of how "good" he is at "everything" he's asked to do. Whether it be wrestling 5 star matches, being a comedic kurt angle type heel, or selling his storylines like they are the most important thing in the world.

They man has earned his overness and it has everything to with the "man" playing the gimmick and not the gimmick itself.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

On a random note, first week Cena is taking time off and Punk works 3 presumably full-sized main event matches, multiple promos/ backstage things, Team Hell! also did a fair bit this week.

Sheamus did that also but notably he only Main Evented once and that was a C.M Punk match.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes and Ziggler main-evented twice, it's a sign ! :cool2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Pasab said:


> Yes and Ziggler main-evented twice, it's a sign ! :cool2


That Cena has left a power void since taking a break.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That's just cause he's a comedy act.
> 
> The crowds don't apreciate him for his mic skills and his ring-work.
> 
> They like him for his skits and the YES chants.


His ring work is his best attribute, I think most people know he is one of the best wrestlers in WWE. Besides there is nothing wrong with getting over with your character, as that is what every superstar should try to do, if they have one.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Warrior said:


> *His ring work is his best attribute*, I think most people know he is one of the best wrestlers in WWE. Besides there is nothing wrong with getting over with your character, as that is what every superstar should try to do, if they have one.


I agree, and smarks respect him for that.

the "wwe universe" doesn't care about ring work at all.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Punk/Ziggler sounds like a great main event. Not surprised at the outcome, but I'm sure it'll be an exciting TV match. Interesting that a heel/heel main event closes the show.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know how Smackdown's creative team can sleep at night.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Was there any reason behind punk vs ziggler


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm glad Bryan was able to develop a character, instead of just being "that technical wrestler".
Now instead of just looking forward to his matches, i now look forward to his promos, segments and matches.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Punk did not win clean. He hold the trunks. And used exposed turnbuckle. Last 3 min are up in wwe.com if you wanna have a look. I guess it is as clean it comes when against Sheamus


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Is Punk gonna be on Smackdown more often or was it just for this week? If that's the case then Cena's the only one left to be put on Smackdown and bye bye brand extension. :cool2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> I don't know how Smackdown's creative team can sleep at night.


On top of a pile of money, I suppose. 



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Was there any reason behind punk vs ziggler


Ziggler abandoned Punk on Monday at the end of the tag main event. Punk also did the same to Ziggler three weeks ago on Raw in Montreal. I doubt they'll mention either one of those though. :lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Infact they did, there was a segment between them. Check here.

http://www.desirulez.net/wwe-smackd...-october-2012-hdtv-watch-online-download.html


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I hit this one early and the matches included:

The Prime Time Players vs Kofi Kingston and R-Truth
Primo vs Ryback
Layla vs Alicia Fox
Wade Barrett vs Mark Rayz
The Miz vs Sheamus
The Big Show vs Tensai
Kane and Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio and David Otunga
CM Punk vs Dolph Ziggler

Full report with pics/quotes/gif's here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-1052012.html

I think they may have set a Smackdown record with 8 matches on the show.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

ADR imitating Orton was hilarious.:lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Best on Smackdown this week:










tunga3tunga3tunga3


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Best on Smackdown this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazing!


----------



## GameofRings (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually thought that was RKO with a quick glance!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Along with his 'papers' thing, that was by far the best promo Del Rio has done. He should behave like that every week, then maybe he wouldn't be such a chore to watch.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Sheamus still trying to ride Bryan's coattails to get a reaction, sad.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

this is a funny opening segment


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at the dubbed in reaction to Sheamus beating Bryan.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

nice little match there. hopefully that is the last match between PTP & Kofi/Truth


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone else enjoying Smackdown more than Raw recently?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they actually let that loser get a couple of jabs in on Barrett?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought Local Talent had Barrett's number there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

first time I like Del Rio


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Rio trolling everybody lol


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

del rio was awesome lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hell yeah! Team Hell No!!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan should wear his MITB attire for this tag team.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

That face on the little boy when Bryan ripped his sign... he looked so devastated and confused. I feel kind of bad for smirking at that.

I enjoyed Del Rio this time around. Maybe he'll actually get some decent development going on.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Show's been somewhat okay so far, for now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao Bryan making fun of Otunga.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Booker eye thing with Eve is getting freaky every week


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't get over how gorgeous Eve is.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Show's been somewhat okay so far, for now.


Agreed. I'm more of a Raw person and am surprised to see the lesser show do much better this week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've enjoyed this show so far.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah it must have something to do with last Monday's crapfabulous Raw that anything looks golden in comparison.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like how much focus Punk, Ziggler, Kane & Bryan have now. It's wonderful.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Punk totally just copied Bryan


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Was CM Punk advertised for SD? He doesn't usually show up out the blue like that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

ok show. nice main event


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Rio was freaking BOSS.

Sheamus looked a lot like Guile from street fighter with the hair. (Y)

Edit: enjoyed the show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Good show, much better than Raw this week.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Tonight's show was decent, but fuck, does it ever need a huge dose of excitement. It's just sooooo dull. In turn the crowd sucks and makes things seem so lifeless.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ADR stole the show tonight. 

Sheamus and Punk had very strong weeks from an in-ring perspective, even if they both wrestled too often.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao Rio was freaking BOSS.
> 
> *Sheamus looked a lot like Guile from street fighter with the hair. (Y)*
> 
> Edit: enjoyed the show.


It actually kinda did! Sheamus should go more for that.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought Ziggler/Punk sucked? Started off with some good wrestling then they just tried to cram 15 minutes worth of wrestling into 5 minutes.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Am I the only one who thought Ziggler/Punk sucked? Started off with some good wrestling then they just tried to cram 15 minutes worth of wrestling into 5 minutes.


I thought it could have been better, and yeah it could have used a little bit more time, but I didn't think it _sucked_ per say.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Am I the only one who thought Ziggler/Punk sucked? Started off with some good wrestling then they just tried to cram 15 minutes worth of wrestling into 5 minutes.


I wouldn't say it sucked, but it could have used more time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Ziggler was nothing compared to their November match and the RR one, but I thought it was okay.

The fall they took off the ropes early looked pretty rough.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

backstage fallout. Jeez Ryback sounds like a bear in that interview.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Does Ryback ever smile? Goodness he looks like a serial killer in that backstage segment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brogue Kick said:


> backstage fallout. Jeez Ryback sounds like a bear in that interview.


Fixed for everyone.

Motherfucker. Skip Sheffield is so shit on the mic it's insane. And I thought Ziggler was bad, damn. Ryberg as a top guy is going to be the worst nightmare we've experienced in ages. He sounds like fucking Laurinaitis.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fixed for everyone.
> 
> Motherfucker. Skip Sheffield is so shit on the mic it's insane. And I thought Ziggler was bad, damn. Ryberg as a top guy is going to be the worst nightmare we've experienced in ages. He sounds like fucking Laurinaitis.


He's not bad, he's easily better than Ziggler. At least he didn't stumble over his words. and at least he doesn't try too hard and talk super fast like Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> He's not bad, he's easily better than Ziggler. At least he didn't stumble over his words.


Are you kidding me? Not bad? He sounds like he has tree bark lodged in his throat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fixed for everyone.
> 
> Motherfucker. Skip Sheffield is so shit on the mic it's insane. And I thought Ziggler was bad, damn. Ryberg as a top guy is going to be the worst nightmare we've experienced in ages. He sounds like fucking Laurinaitis.


nah still better than Ziggler. The only problem is he sounds like a serial killer and looks like one.

Anyways something tells me he will not talk that much in his major feuds or they will give him a manager.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He sounds like a stoned Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Are you kidding me? Not bad? He sounds like he has tree bark lodged in his throat.


That's because he's a fucking beast who eats trees.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler is pretty good on the mic, imo.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fixed for everyone.
> 
> Motherfucker. Skip Sheffield is so shit on the mic it's insane. And I thought Ziggler was bad, damn. Ryberg as a top guy is going to be the worst nightmare we've experienced in ages. He sounds like fucking Laurinaitis.


nothing wrong with his pronunciation. Its jsut his voice is like bear talking.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Brye said:


> Ziggler is pretty good on the mic, imo.


He's okay when he's not talking too fast or making stupid obscure references to try and look cool. He was embarrassing in his segment with Hugh Jackman a while back.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Are you kidding me? Not bad? He sounds like he has tree bark lodged in his throat.


Are you actually admitting Ziggler is better than someone on the mic? Wow Pyro, I'm impressed. I would say Ryback is a poor mans Goldberg, but he's not even that, he's a poor mans Bobby Lashley.

Barrett is so awesome, even in the little things like that. They really need to start pushing him, he could be something really special.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Fucking what!?!? Ryback did a promo? xD, I just watched ADR imitating Orton (it's me or he also over used oil) and that's it, not gonna watch much of Sheamus brand.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who fought Barrett? local jobber, or new jobber jobber?


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> who fought Barrett? local jobber, or new jobber jobber?


local


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

holy fuck, Alberto Del Rio just blew te hell out of my mind with his Randy Orton impersonation


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are you actually admitting Ziggler is better than someone on the mic? Wow Pyro, I'm impressed. I would say Ryback is a poor mans Goldberg, but he's not even that, he's a poor mans Bobby Lashley.
> 
> Barrett is so awesome, even in the little things like that. They really need to start pushing him, he could be something really special.


I never said he was the worst in the company on the mic to begin with, that's Swagger. He's terrible though and that's not the only reason why I can't stand him so much. He also doesn't stand out in the slightest or command my attention at all. Every time he makes an entrance or wrestles I feel like I'm watching a Superstars jobber. He has absolutely nothing that says "star" about him.

Can't argue with the bottom sentence.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Brogue Kick said:


> backstage fallout. Jeez Ryback sounds like a bear in that interview.


*Sounds like Ryback has been working on his Batman voice. *


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

it's so obvious they're making Sheamus look like he isn't taking the WHC serious. that way they can take the title off him and have him work his way back to getting it. Making him the underdog again. or shift him over to the WWE title with a "I took the title for gratnid, a mistake I won't make twice!"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

when Ziggler grabbed Punks tights to get a 3 count (but didn't), cole mentioned that Punk did the same thing to Sheamus on Wednesday night (which hadn't yet happened). Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

i actually liked how ryback sounded..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

ryback sounds dangerous


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback looks and sounds like a guy who's fighting off a rash of sicknesses.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

they're doing a Goldberg/Ultimate Warrior thing with Ryback. He makes no sense yet destroys everyone.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i dont like del rio but him mocking orton was hilarious!!!!!!!!! fucking perfection!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryback sounded pretty damn cool.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Del Rios impression of Orton was the highlight of the show, the only time i have ever thought that about a Del Rio segment.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I liked SD, good show.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Punk/Ziggler stuff was the only thing worth watching.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok episode of SD, I guess.

For some reason I am watching SMS, my first time, and it is.. well.. atrocious. Awful..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Ok episode of SD, I guess.
> 
> *For some reason I am watching SMS, my first time, and it is.. well.. atrocious. Awful..*


Saturday Morning Slam is meant for the kids. It's rated G. We're not meant to like it tbf.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Saturday Morning Slam is meant for the kids. It's rated G. We're not meant to like it tbf.


I knew of the rating and whatnot, but this was much worse than what I had expected. :no:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The past two Smackdowns have become unbearable. Sheamus and Big Show's feud gives me a fucking headaches it's so damn boring. I hope it only lasts until HIAC.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I knew of the rating and whatnot, but this was much worse than what I had expected. :no:


I'll put it this way. Why the fuck is anyone complaining about a show not meant for them? To me, it's redundant.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'll put it this way. Why the fuck is anyone complaining about a show not meant for them? To me, it's redundant.


Well at least you can know this, I won't watch it again therefore I won't complain about it again. Luckily I am not someone who will continue to complain and/or hate something I have no interest in. I'll stick to Raw and SD.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Well at least you can know this, I won't watch it again therefore I won't complain about it again. Luckily I am not someone who will continue to complain and/or hate something I have no interest in. I'll stick to Raw and SD.


Good to know. Apologies for the rather blunt reply. It's just one of those topics which annoys me


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol @Ryback's voice.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Heck Yes! I'm glad Daniel Bryan is thinking of the children!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> Heck Yes! I'm glad Daniel Bryan is thinking of the children!!!


Why? Because you're a big kid ? :troll


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't understand the comment, were you trying to be funny? Fail.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I actually caught SMS this morning and it was pretty good for what it's trying to be, and the match was quite solid.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> I actually caught SMS this morning and *it was pretty good for what it's trying to be*, and the match was quite solid.


Props for that part specifically of your comment. I see and hear people complain about SMS when the program isn't even aimed at them. I saw SMS. It's not the sort of thing I would watch. I didn't enjoy it in any way. I was merely curious as to what it was. The program from what I have seen and heard is running alongside other kids programs. As far as I'm concerned that's great marketing by WWE. They've got a show alongside major kids Saturday morning shows, it introduces them to WWE in a fun (for them) way and while I'm not sure on the no neck-oriented moves thing (as it limits the superstars able to be on the show), it does have the knock-on effect of making RAW and even Smackdown edgier to these child fans (at least the ones who weren't watching before SMS). It may become a bit of a bust but I'm not going to fault the idea.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> I don't understand the comment, were you trying to be funny? Fail.


Hey a comment from you not equalls to "I saw Bryan, I jizzed in my pants", champagne ! :cheer


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't even know what you are trying to say.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Indeed, you're an ignoramus after all... unk2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Who was that local jobber, that Wade Barrett beat at Smackdown?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Who was that local jobber, that Wade Barrett beat at Smackdown?


I don't know they never introduced him when it came back on the air. Poor guy had a "What am I even doing here" look on his face. I thought he performed well for a jobber, though.


----------

